# Audi parts on eBay....



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds like this guy bought out a local auto parts store (suppose to be adding more the next couple of months) and selling the NOS parts cheap!
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZsocalcollector2 
Looks like mostly AUDI but ????


----------



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Audi parts on eBay.... (werksberg)*

CV kits are listed at starting price of only $35 each and some a little more for NEW OLD STOCK LObro's!


----------

